# Why `natural` peanut butter??



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Keep reading on here of the use of natural PB. Where can it be purchased and more importantly what are its benefits?

I`ve always just used Morrisons own crunchy stuff...should i switch or stick with this?

CHEERS


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

I like skippy myself


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Personally without analysing them better fat content, more nuts etc. Not full of crappy simple sugars which imo when cutting is no use, or even bulking. I like to take it before bed time.


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

Normally supermarket sh1t has loads of additives and other garbage you don't need in it to make it look, feel and taste good, natural stuff is just nuts+oil and a bit of salt (still nice), here is a nice cheap one, althou natural nut butter can separate - just mix the oil back in.

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/581816_Meridian_Crunchy_Peanut_Butter__with_Salt__1kg_.html

1kg for 4.99 (+whatever delv is) and there's some other kinds of nut butter on there if you search for em, that one is worth it thou


----------



## skipjack (Mar 28, 2010)

cheers people!


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

I make my own apart from peanut butter.

I just toast them in oven and then blitz and pulse.

Have made macadaimia, cashew, pecan, hazelnut and almond. Almond needed a bit of groundnut oil to get it going.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Whole Earth is one of the better ones you can easily find and buy from major supermarkets.


----------



## Fbjoey (Apr 11, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> Whole Earth is one of the better ones you can easily find and buy from major supermarkets.


Whole Earth's stuffs awesome. They have organic ones two.


----------



## Fbjoey (Apr 11, 2010)

skinnyfat said:


> I make my own apart from peanut butter.
> 
> I just toast them in oven and then blitz and pulse.
> 
> Have made macadaimia, cashew, pecan, hazelnut and almond. Almond needed a bit of groundnut oil to get it going.


Might give this a go  Cashew Butter sounds tasty.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't imagine there is really a huge difference between the natural stuff and the standard stuff.

Obviously theres a small amount of sugar and a few other things in there, but not really enough to warrant worrying about it?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

crap peanut butter = trans fats

not good for you


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Does the sun pat stuff contain trans fats? It says its contents are:

Roasted Peanuts (95%),Cane Sugar ,Stabiliser: E471 ,Sea Salt

I am currently bulking and having 3 mounted tablespoons a day...?


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

got to be honest i have had a look at the nutritional breakdowns for whole earth and sun pat and the difference wasnt much! this was a long while back though


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> crap peanut butter = trans fats
> 
> not good for you


 :thumbup1:

Also loaded with sugar and other crap.

Natural proper peanut butter has 2 ingredients...peanuts, salt.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Don't rate the stuff at all. Defo in the minority here though:confused1:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Lidl 300g jar for 96p


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you eating it every now and then on toast then i don't see it making much difference but if you are eating it to get your daily fats like alot of guys prepping do then it makes a big difference as the supermarket brands and brands like Skippy contain less peanuts more added oils and sugar.......

in my opinion PB should just contain Peanuts and salt or even better just peanuts....like salt free meridian


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

meridian pb is ace, apart from the seperation of oil


----------

